# Happy Fathers Day..



## Kadee (Sep 5, 2015)

It's Father's Day today in Australia , Not really sure  if we have any Aussie Dads ... members ?
If we do have a wonderfull relaxing day 
My hubby wanted to cook a leg of lamb in his camp oven,it's a heavy steel C/O not a cast iron one ,he has tried it before and it will actually cook a small leg of lamb or a full chicken with only 16 pre heated heat beads placed on the lid of the C/O


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Aussie Dads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to your hubby Kadee, and all the Australian Dads here on the forum! Leg of lamb sounds good!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> It's Father's Day today in Australia , Not really sure  if we have any Aussie Dads ... members ?
> If we do have a wonderfull relaxing day
> 
> 
> ...


----------

